# Hot deals



## ncage1974 (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is an idea. It would be nice to have a forum that deals with hot deals on cooking stuff when people find them. I just found a pretty good deal on a KA food processor that i posted to the appliance forum. It would be nice if we had a forum dedicated to that.

Ncage


----------



## jkath (Mar 4, 2007)

In theory, it's a great one, however, we do get people signing up as members with the sole intention of posting a link to their selling site. It would give the spammers a free pass to advertise. And, anyone who posts advertising within their first few posts is kindly shown the door


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 4, 2007)

jkath is correct.  Your best bet would be just to make a post in the appropriate forum.  I totally understand the theory though.


----------



## Candocook (Mar 5, 2007)

I post them all the time when I see them, usually fromAmazon, or if someone is particularly looking for a KA or an LC, I'll post it to that thread, if Ican find it. Everyone likes a "deal".  Any particular one the OP is looking for.  Go to Amazon first.
I agree about a special place would probably draw the spammers.


----------



## Caine (Mar 9, 2007)

ncage1974 said:
			
		

> Here is an idea. It would be nice to have a forum that deals with hot deals on cooking stuff when people find them.


 
Not unless you agree to come to my house and hide all my credit cards!


----------

